# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ju intereson e kaluara e personit që doni?

## ersjada

Sipas mendimit tim nuk do me interesonte e kaluara e te dashurit sepse nese ekziston nje dashuri e  vertete atehere nuk mund te shihet mbrapa.Te gjitha projektet qe behen behen per te ardhmen keshtu qe nuk ka fare rendesi e kaluara.Mjafton qe midis 2 personave te ekzistoje nje ndjenje dhe pastaj gjithcka tjeter shkrumohet.Ndjenja e paster sheron gjithcka madje dhe te kaluaren e bukur apo te hidhur.
E kaluara ne dashuri nuk ka rendesi.rendesi ka e tashmja dhe e ardhmja.Mjafton qe te ekzistoje ndjenja dhe cdo gje rregullohet, cdo gje harrohet.

----------


## Zëri

Mua do me intersonte shume bile. Nuk eshte normale paditur te kaluaren e dikujt, t'i shkosh dhe ne shtrat.



   Zeri

----------


## krize04

do me interesonte e kaluara normalisht.por nuk do te bente asnje ndryshim midis nesh.po ske si me dashuru 1 person kur nuk i di tkaluaren.anyway keep it real ppl.
KRIZA

----------


## Mr_Right

Mua me intereson sepse ne nje far menyre e kaluara edhe mund te perseritet. Por nuk eshte e thene qe ti japim nje rendesi te madhe te kalueres.Mirupafshim.

----------


## bimba_tenera

e kaluara esht dhe nuk esht importante..

por sado e kaluara nuk mund te harrohet keshtuqe...

----------


## deniel

> _Postuar më parë nga ersjada_ 
> *Sipas mendimit tim nuk do me interesonte e kaluara e te dashurit sepse nese ekziston nje dashuri e  vertete atehere nuk mund te shihet mbrapa.Te gjitha projektet qe behen behen per te ardhmen keshtu qe nuk ka fare rendesi e kaluara.Mjafton qe midis 2 personave te ekzistoje nje ndjenje dhe pastaj gjithcka tjeter shkrumohet.Ndjenja e paster sheron gjithcka madje dhe te kaluaren e bukur apo te hidhur.
> E kaluara ne dashuri nuk ka rendesi.rendesi ka e tashmja dhe e ardhmja.Mjafton qe te ekzistoje ndjenja dhe cdo gje rregullohet, cdo gje harrohet.*


E kaluara eshte mesuesja e te tashmes dhe treguesja per te ardhmen.Pastaj po te jete domode ajo ose ai .Nuk e di pse ke kete mendim megjithate eshte thjesht nje mendim i nxituar per mendimin tim.

----------


## FierAkja143

Sdo me interesonte shum nje e kaluar e keqe qe mund te ket ai nga momenti qe tani eshte ashtu si dua une.

----------


## Lela01

Mua do me pelqente ta dija por vetem kaq.... jo se e kaluara e te dashurit tim do te influenconte noi gjo ... thjesht si  mund te di te kaluaren e nje shoku ose shoqeje.

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

Do  doja  te dija  gjithcka per  te per te kaluaren e Tij,  por kuresesi nuk do  lejoja qe e shkuara e tij te krijonte nje mur midis meje dhe atij,  Never. Nese  e dua  me do asgje tjeter nuk  ka rendesi dhe sidomos e  Kaluara.    :xhemla:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Pershendetje,

Natyrisht qe do me intersonte te dija te kaluaren e partnerit tim pasi eshte pikerisht ajo qe e solli ketu ne piken aktuale, eshte pikerisht ajo qe e ben te mendoje dhe te veproje ne kete menyre. Ndaj dhe eshte esenciale ne nje mardhenie te dihen rruget apo labirintet e ndjekura nga tjetri pasi reflektoje dhe karakterin e tij/saj. Sic u tha me siper, ne interesohemi per te shkuaren e miqve tane si nuk do interesohemi per ate te njeriut te dashur duke ditur qe kjo eshte nje menyre per ta njohur me mire ate?

Lexim te mbare,

KALTERSI

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

E kaluara e te dashur(it)/(es) t(s)one,

Duhet te na interesoje, pasi keshtu ne njohim me mire ate. Por njohja e kesaj te kaluare varet shume nga vet ai/ajo. Dhe megjithese do te duam shume gjera te dime shume nga keto gjera do te mbyllen brenda tij/saj. 

E kaluara ne shume raste mund te jete dhe e dhimshmshme, dhe une pyes:

A do te jemi ne te gatshem te mbeshtesim, ndihmojme te dashurin /dashuren tone kur ai/ajo na hap zemren mbi dhimbjen e tij/saj?

A do te jete zemra jone aq e madhe sa te pranoje dicka jo te kendshme per ne nga e kaluara e tij/e saj?

Pra cdo gje si e kaluara, e tashmja dhe e ardhmja e te dashurit/dasshures t(s)one eshte e tij./saj. 
C'eshte ne doren tone eshte qe me dashurine tone te behemi pjese e te tashmes dhe te ardhmes nese dashuria do te jete reciproke .

Megjithate cdo te thoja une, eshte qe asnjehere ne nuk duhet te kerkojme te dime mbi te kaluaren e tij/saj, pa na bere ai/ajo pjestare ne kete te kaluare.

Ndarja me ne a keasaj te kaluere eshte nje kerkese prej tij/saj per tu bere nje bashkejete e tij/saj

kaq per tani.

----------


## PaMeLaA

shume e rendesishme te dish te kaluaren e atij qe do...po po te ishte kriminel nje nga ata FBI 10 MOST WANTED do rrije me te akoma?

----------


## Naldi

Nuk do shume mend qe e shkuara eshte e rendesishme,nese mendojme per nje te ardhme me njeriun qe duam...

----------


## brazili

As z'do me shkonte mendja me tek ajo dashuri e kaluar

----------


## kolombi

Te njohesh te kaluaren e njeriut ,prane te cilit po thurni endrrat e se ardhmes eshte mese njerezore.
Por mos u beni arkeologe duke gerrmuar per detaje dhe imtesira se shpesh ,disa gjera qofte edhe gabime te se kaluares,qe tashme jane zverdhur si gjethet e vjeshtes,padashur i thurni dashurise momentale ca rrjeta merimangash e hajt te dali prej andej.

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga Zëri_ 
> *Mua do me intersonte shume bile. Nuk eshte normale paditur te kaluaren e dikujt, t'i shkosh dhe ne shtrat.*


Jam me ty, Zëri. 

Dikur mendoja të kundërtën, por me kohë kuptova se kisha qenë gabuar.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Do te me interesonte sepse veprimet tona e jo llafet tregojne se kush jemi si njerez. E kaluara pastaj do me ndihmonte qe te kuptoja me shume personalitetin e tij dhe te vija re qe heret simptoma qe ndoshta ai i ka perseritur me pare.

Psh. nese ai ka pasur nje jete te pakujdesshme personale (nese ka qene involved ne shume relata) kjo eshte drite e kuqe se ai s'eshte njeri serioz dhe ndoshta ka luajtur me ndjenjat e njerezve.

Do isha e kujdesshme nese ai do thoshte se nuk i vjen keq per asgje qe ka ndodhur deri me sot ne jeten e tij sepse ajo qe beri atehere ishte ajo qe donte te bente. Ky njeri eshte i njejti qe beri ato gjera ne te kaluaren dhe do t'i beje dhe sot a neser sepse s'ka ndryshuar.
Por eshte ndryshe kur dikush te thote qe ...hej, me vjen keq, gabime kam bere ne jeten time dhe do te deshiroja te mos kishin ndodhur.  Etj. etj. Dmth. duhet ta shikosh se si mendon sot...sa serioz eshte sot!!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Dje ne TOP-CHANEL ne nje speciale ne lajmet doli nje vajze shqiptare(e cila megjithese kishte fytyren e mbuluar, per fat te keq njihej nga moda e flokeve :i ngrysur: ((,), e cila ishte perdorur si prostitute ne itali dhe greqi dhe kishte arritur sipas saj deri ne 100 kontakte ne nate. Por ajo qe me habit eshte fakti qe ne pamje te pare nuk ta jep kete pershtypje qe ka pasur nje aktivitet aq te madh seksual dhe nje mashkull qe nuk e njeh, mund te bjeri edhe brenda nga bukuria e saj.

Tani qe te hyje ne teme. A do te donit ju qe te dinit te kaluaren e saj nese do te kishit nje lidhje me te. Dhe si do ndiheshit ju nese kete te kaluar do ta zbulonit pas nje fare kohe kur edhe ndoshta ju do te kishit rene komplet brenda me te?

Kjo pyetje eshte edhe per femrat qe mund te kene nje lidhje me ata meshkuj qe mund te kene bere nje pune te tille ne emigracion dmth sic ka thene Kryetari i sotem i bashkise te Tiranes, Edi(win) Rama. "Shtynin M.ut me K..QE"

----------


## dionea

Mua do me interesonte e kaluara e te dashurit tim,por vetem per kuriozitet.Nuk do te ndikonte aspak ne lidhjen tone.

----------


## Rainbow

E kaluara do me interesonte por jo me shum se sa e tashmja dhe e ardhmja..

----------

